# Salmon



## Kevinbthgrouse (Apr 10, 2020)

Air drying before the smoker


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2020)

Looks like your off to a good start.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2020)

Great Start, Kevin!!
Like Ah-nud said, "I Be Back!"

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Apr 10, 2020)

Finished product


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 10, 2020)

Looks very nice, Kevin! What temp did  you smoke  your salmon?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2020)

Looks Great, Kevin!!
Super Snacking!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Apr 10, 2020)

I used 180 I dried it a little more than usual but still very moist inside..it was dry brined..kinda like the salmon candy


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Apr 10, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Kevin!!
> Super Snacking!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks the girlfriend will be happy


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 10, 2020)

Looks like some tasty candy.


----------

